# General > Hobbies >  Clan Gunn Tent

## chuckgunn

One of the many hobbies I have is following history with some emphasis on my family Geneology! However I come to a standstill when I get to Scotland, need help!
Currently I belong to the Clan Gunn Society of North America and the Scottish Society of the Central Valley in Freno CA, U.S.A. My wife and I are manning a tent at the annual Gathering and Highland Games. The Clan Gunn President, his wife , and the commissioner/piper plan on being there.
Someday, I'd love to ment someone of the clan from Caithness. 
If I could(financially) be there in the Gunn h0omeland, I woud be.

----------

